# Need a few people to ride with on Sat morning Oct 17th in Florida



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

There are two of us riding 71 miles this Saturday. It would be nice to have a couple more or 3 or 4 etc to go along. We are trying to keep average speed at like 20-22mph depending on how many people show up. We will be leaving from Palm Bay Road (in Brevard County) heading over 192 to A1A then down to SR-60 over to US-1 and then north back to Palm Bay Rd. We will stop at a gas station when we get over the SR-60 bridge to refill water bottles. This will NOT be a "Try to drop the slow guy" ride but please don't show up if you have never riden past 50 miles and can't maintain 18mph. We don't care if you never pull more than a few seconds as long as you stay with the group and keep up. Hope to leave at 7am. I know that is early so maybe 7:30am. Look forward to hearing from some new riders.

OnOn


----------



## cycle.tim (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, the responses was just amazing. Tons of people wanting to ride. NOT

You all missed out on 74 miles of fun in the Florida Sun. Or maybe it was overcast and windy as hell. Either way, it was a great ride. I wish some more people would have been able to make it.


----------

